# Was there corporal punishment at your school?



## Orang Utan (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm 41 and we had the cane and knuckle rapping.
What about you?


----------



## Geri (Mar 26, 2015)

I think the headmaster dished out the cane, although it never happened to me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2015)

my parents never left their beating duties to the state


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm 43. There was no corporal punishment at any of three first schools I went to. There was no corporal punishment at my secondary school, a boys' grammar. At my middle school, there was no formal policy of corporal punishment, but the headmaster lost the plot over the course of one term and at one point wandered around various classrooms clutching a battered plimsoll, demanding to know if anyone had behaved badly and needed to be slippered. Only one teacher was daft, or malicious, enough to identify a victim.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah. Housemaster had a cane which had a name - "Whippy Claude"

Public school ftw


----------



## BandWagon (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes. I was a goody-goody though so it never happened to me.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes - Belt across the hands, rubber stick across the back of the legs and the odd slap round the lugs.

The period I worked in schools covered the end of corporal punishment in Scotland.  It began with regular beltings being issued to usually regular offenders, then there was a voluntary moratorium of a year/eighteen months, which was extended and extended again to about four years (IIRC) before CP was finally legislated-out.  

Towards the end of my time, I found myself working with one of the most CP-happy teachers from my own schooldays, who used to belt/stick your legs very freely.  I don't know if he had matured/mellowed as he approached retirement, or had to change his way of doing things when CP was outlawed but it turned-out removing his option for violence actually brought-out an excellent teacher who could manage his classes far more effectively than when he could punish physically.

Others were not so fortunate - One highly enthusiastic but utterly ineffective thrasher left teaching altogether to become an MP.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, "the cut" a cane across the palm side of the hand. Delivered by either Scratch or Spider, headmaster and dep. head.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 26, 2015)

I went to a Catholic School with penguins as teachers...nuff said

I once got a ruler thwacked across the back of my leg for reciting the 'Hail Mary' incorrectly...I was 6 years old  I said "Pray for our swimmers' instead of 'pray for our sinners' 

I was also made to kneel on pencils facing the wall because my swiss roll sponge split..sign that I'd been playing with the devil instead of listening to Sister Mary Joseph "Shudder"...


----------



## hot air baboon (Mar 26, 2015)

...my college economics lecturer had been a teacher at a school where the only 2 members of staff who refused on principle to apply corporal punishment were himself ( Welsh socialist ) and "world fuhrer" Colin Jordan ....


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2015)

Old style grammar school - Headmaster had the option of the cane, but very rarely exercised it.

Changed schools for "A" levels - to a former grammar school, the cane was administered by one deputy head, but again very infrequently. One or two of the staff threw chalk stubs or board dusters, or used to smack metre rules down on desks - although the games master had a cricket bat "available" I don't know if he ever actually used it.

I was never in any danger of CP - far too goody-goody ! despite being verbally very argumentative a lot of the time. 

My OH, who is a teacher, reckons if you needed to use CP it should be as the very last resort - but considers that CP doesn't work, but the threat *might* have done decades ago.
But, more importantly, the use of CP sends very wrong messages to people. ie the use of force by the stronger / authority against the weaker and thus it is akin to bullying ...........


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2015)

No, but the headmaster at primary school had the old tawse hanging on a nail in his office as a kind of cautionary tale.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 26, 2015)

My house-master used to cane me every Friday. He said that if I hadn't been caned it was because I'd done something wrong but not caught. If I had, his excuse was I'd done something wrong, been caught and, therefore, deserved the punishment. I think he just liked caning boys. I met him some years after when I was in the staff common of the uni I worked at, I could never sit with him or acknowledge him. 

When I was "asked to leave" my grammar school it was noted that I was the first 6th former to have been caned in the history of the school.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 26, 2015)

Nope. We did have one teacher who was a good shot with a chalk board duster ... mainly just above your head.


----------



## dylanredefined (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes first assembly headmaster told the 1st years how he had beaten a kid unconscious and then revived him and beaten him some more!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, at primary and secondary. Never got it, though did get suspended a few times and expelled once, so I guess it was more of a threat than a thing.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 26, 2015)

Not at any school I attended, and I'm the same age as OU.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 26, 2015)

nope, it had been abolished by the time i was at school.  abolished in 1986.  who'd have thought the tories of the 80s cared that much about children.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2015)

My older brothers (born 1971 and 1973) went to the same primary as me and they didn't get the tawse either, but the primary 7 teacher had a fearsome reputation for throwing chalk or blackboard dusters with extreme accuracy. He did it to my brothers' classes but not mine.


----------



## Athos (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, at the first two schools I went to.  I vividly remember being slippered at age six.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> nope, it had been abolished by the time i was at school.  abolished in 1986.  who'd have thought the tories of the 80s cared that much about children.


it was still ok in fee paying schools till the early 90s\ late 80s iirc. New Lab done away with that.

ok wiki says it was later than that:


> In state-run schools, and also in private schools where at least part of the funding came from government, corporal punishment was outlawed by Parliament with effect from 1987. In other private schools, it was banned in 1999 (England and Wales), 2000 (Scotland) and 2003 (Northern Ireland).[5] In 1993, the European Court of Human Rights held in _Costello-Roberts v. UK_ that giving a seven-year-old boy three 'whacks' with a gym shoe over his trousers was not a forbidden degrading treatment.[106]


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 26, 2015)

at primary school 1975-81.  Don't think formal corporal punishment existed, but teachers could and occasionally did spank a kid 'then and there' - while i think that's a fairly shit way of dealing with things, it seems less shit than making kid wait some time then making a big performance out of it.

secondary school 1981-86 (on paper at least, although not there a great deal in the last year or two)  low level violence from the teachers fairly standard (school had the kind of culture where bullying was seen as character building - reward was if you stayed on to the 6th form you then got the chance to be a prefect and effectively be licensed to get your own back by bullying younger kids.  quite a few of the cunts - the teachers that is - were overtly racist, homophobic and so on.)  Caning still existed in theory, but it was somewhat akin to the nuclear deterrent - not aware of it happening to anyone while I was there and expect it would have become known if it had.


----------



## maomao (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm 40 and we supposedly had the slipper but I'm not sure if it actually happened. The kids believed it could though. A kid called Marios had been reputedly slippered for repeatedly 'playing in the bins' which would have been cruel if it was true because Marios was probably developmentally challenged (his dad ran the best kebab shop in Edmonton though).


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes. At primary school we had an awful headmistress who I once saw backhand a girl right off her chair. Fucking vile. I'm 45 and it was dying out by the last couple of years I was in secondary school.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 26, 2015)

Am 43, and no there wasn't.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 26, 2015)

Both my schools had the cane. 

I never got caned though. I saved that till I'd left school


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm 41 and i believe it was occasionally used at my primary school  

a letter was sent a home by my secondary school in the september i went up (1985) saying that the school had decided to do away with it as an option.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 26, 2015)

No, it was illegal when I went to school.  In the 90s. 

I love threads like these, they make me feel young.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 26, 2015)

Voley said:


> Yes. At primary school we had an awful headmistress who I once saw backhand a girl right off her chair.



To me that's not corporal punishment, its just violence.  Completely unacceptable, of course. It's a teacher losing control.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 26, 2015)

only aural punishment as the teachers droned on and on and on. but those were the lessons


----------



## nogojones (Mar 26, 2015)

yea, got the cane in infants and juniors and nearly lost a couple of teeth to a cunt of a music teacher who slammed the music stand I was resting my recorder on, to teach me not to.

Comprehensive seemed like a holiday camp after, no cane, treated as students rather than inmates. I can still remember the shock that the teachers all called us by our first names


----------



## peterkro (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes strap at primary and intermediate and the cane at high school.I had both.(I am older than the hills mind)


----------



## girasol (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm 43, and absolutely not. No corporal punishment of any kind, home or school. Raised in Brazil. Some of my friends did get hit at home, but not often and only a minority.


----------



## eoin_k (Mar 26, 2015)

I am in my late 30s and at least one of the primary schools I attended involved:

Chalk and blackboard rubbers being thrown at pupils. With one teacher there was a cycle of it becoming increasingly regular, until someone was eventually hit on or near the eye at which point there would be a more-or-less brief pause in hostilities before he felt suitably provoked to resume the practice.
Slaps to the hand with a ruler administered by teachers in the classroom. Generally the side was used, but one particular sadist used the edge.
A head teacher with a straps manufactured specifically for the purpose of beating children, who represented the punishment of last resort.
One particularly twisted substitute teacher, who hit children with a wooden spoon (granny's medicine) and a crucifix (when he was cross with you)... At least he had a sense of humour. With hindsight, I think his relationship with alcohol may have played a role in his cruelty, as he didn't seem to be able to get through a class without consuming large quantities of refined sugar.
On the whole, I enjoyed the school and some of the teachers who resorted to corporal punishment were good teachers.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 26, 2015)

Was outlawed in state schools in 1986 apparently, but didn't go from private ones until 1998


----------



## Greebo (Mar 26, 2015)

No corporal punishment at infant school.
Girls got the slipper and boys got the cane as a last resort at junior school - extra work and loss of breaks were far more common punishments.
Caning was generally dished out after getting 3 detentions in a row, but as a last resort before suspension, let alone expulsion.

Given that some of the lines (dot in each hole of one or two sides of A4 small squared graph paper) and detentions were pretty unpleasant (litter det in the winter in every break for a week), very few people deliberately went as far as getting caned or worse, unless a teacher had it in for them.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm 42 and we had the ruler on the palm of the hand - administered by the head nun.  My brother, 39 (also Catholic school) - they had the slipper on the arse.

Plenty of blackboard rubbers being thrown etc too.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm 47, and yes, but it was pretty random depending on which teacher you pissed off. Most seemed to favour a good whack with a plimsole across the backside but one PE teacher would have you bend over a side-kick you up the arse. I only got that once but it fucking hurt because he played rugby for London Welsh.   

One kid got 3 whacks of the plimsole on the stage in front of the whole school at the end of assembly one morning.


----------



## oryx (Mar 26, 2015)

Corporal punishment was de rigeur in the late 60s and 70s when I was at school. It was also de rigeur at home.

I never got hit at school, though I saw quite a few boys get the cane/ruler on their hands. I can still vividly remember one of them wincing. Strangely, I really liked and respected the teacher (deputy head - really old-fashioned but a great teacher apart from the corporal punishment which was the norm in about 1972). It was a Catholic state primary.

I went to a Catholic secondary school and never heard of anyone there getting corporal punishment, ever. I would say it was a nice school with little bullying and fighting, although some of the nuns were very snobbish and sometimes unjust.

I think most people my sort of age, at least the ones I know, experienced smacking at home. It was seen as perfectly normal. Didn't work - always had far more respect for my mum who reasoned with us than my dad who smacked us.


----------



## eoin_k (Mar 26, 2015)

I was thinking about how this thread could use a poll. But you would really need a survey: date, social class, religious denomination, mode of punishment... There are just too may variables for a poll.


----------



## hot air baboon (Mar 27, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> one PE teacher would have you bend over a side-kick you up the arse. I only got that once but it fucking hurt because he played rugby for London Welsh.



...not a man by the name of Walbyof by any chance...?


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 27, 2015)

hot air baboon said:


> ...not a man by the name of Walbyof by any chance...?




Hurley. He was alright actually. Well liked by most of us but a proper hard bastard. His other party trick during PE lessons in the winter was to have us all lie face down along the touch line of the rugby pitch and drag ourselves to the halfway line, through 50 yards of freezing mud, without using our legs!


----------



## hot air baboon (Mar 27, 2015)

..OK different so-and-so then ..!


----------



## Tankus (Mar 27, 2015)

Yep......had the dap across the arse once or twice........early 70's.......Because I was being a bit of a bell end....

There was one teacher (gog) who prowled the corridors during lesson change with a cane ........who was liable to give you a slap across the back of the calf's if you weren't tardy enough......

School had only just gone mixed comp from a boys grama.....its was a good place for education until the old boys started leaving ......a and the newly qualified poly teachers turned up......( just call me Sue)


----------



## chilango (Mar 27, 2015)

No we didn't. And if they'd tried it we'd have fucking killed them.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 27, 2015)

Orang Utan 

Okay, I was wrong, and your school doesn't seem to have been unusual.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 27, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Orang Utan
> 
> Okay, I was wrong, and your school doesn't seem to have been unusual.


I wasn't trying to prove you wrong or owt, I was just curious myself.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 27, 2015)

Canes and straps were available but only to the head teacher. The teachers just used to slap people at one of my secondary schools   it only happened to me once because I wasn't doing anything  if you call waiting in line in woodwork to use a drill not doing anything


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm 48 and there was the cane at my comprehensive (it had been a grammar and tired to pretend it still was).

They would call your parents. If no one was home you got the choice between detention and the cane, 3 strokes. I think everyone opted for the cane as you didn't then have to tell your parents. I'm guessing that had a parent been at home they could have made the choice for you.

Only happened once to me.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 27, 2015)

hot air baboon said:


> ..OK different so-and-so then ..!



Among the rugby team the old gag went that before he came to us he tried to get a job training the SAS but his methods were considered too harsh.


----------



## ringo (Mar 27, 2015)

They had the cane and ruler at my primary and secondary schools. I never got the cane but got the ruler on my palm and knuckles from the age of 6. I also got slapped, pushed over, picked up by the throat by the deputy head at secondary for fighting, board rubbers thrown at my head, verbal abuse. Cunts.

Then home for more of the same, happy fucking days.


----------



## Sirena (Mar 27, 2015)

I was caned at my junior school a couple of times.

It wasn't much to bother about.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 27, 2015)

Did anyone have the traffic light thing outside the headmaster's office, that made the wait for one's punishment all the more horrible and tense?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Did anyone have the traffic light thing outside the headmaster's office, that made the wait for one's punishment all the more horrible and tense?


traffic light thing?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 27, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> traffic light thing?


Yeah three lights on a panel outside the door. Like a glorified door bell. Red=don't come in/I'm out Orange = Wait Green = Come in - or something like that anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah three lights on a panel outside the door. Like a glorified door bell. Red=don't come in/I'm out Orange = Wait Green = Come in - or something like that anyway.


red: like an 18 film, headmaster battering someone's buttocks
yellow: headmaster and victim adjusting clothing in here
green: headmaster's heartrate's back to normal


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 27, 2015)

We had a mini roundabout. Much scarier.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 27, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Did anyone have the traffic light thing outside the headmaster's office, that made the wait for one's punishment all the more horrible and tense?



Yes. There was one on the wall outside the headmaster's office at my secondary school, and IIRC outside one of the heads of houses' offices too.  I never saw them work, though, and IIRC at least one was obviously broken anyway.

Corporal punishment was still legal when I went to primary school in the 80s, but it never really happened.  The was one teacher who'd slap boys who'd really pissed her off, but it only happened very occasionally and never with any real force.  I don't think we really thought of it as a punishment at all: it was treated as a joke, and everyone I remember getting it walked away grinning.  I remember an old bloke from the village coming in to talk to the top juniors about life in the village before World War I.  The school building was very old, and one room still had some nineteenth-century oak desks in it.  He took us through and showed us his name carved in one of them, dated June 1914.  'I got caned for that,' he said ruefully.  'Six of the best in front of the whole class, and I cried my eyes out because it hurt so much.'  The headmaster - a jovial, kindly sort of man - used to regale us with stories of getting the cane and the slipper when he was at school, but it was always talked of us something that used to happen; something from another era.  By the time I left that school it had been abolished altogether.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah three lights on a panel outside the door. Like a glorified door bell. Red=don't come in/I'm out Orange = Wait Green = Come in - or something like that anyway.



A colleague of mine who went to a public boarding school had a headmaster who put them through mental as well as physical abuse. If they misbehaved he'd tell them that they were going to be caned with (say) 6 strokes and also give them the time and day that they were to report to his office. This might be a week or more in the future and of course the kid would be terrified in the days leading to the beating. When he eventually got there and was stood outside this pricks office, the master would often come out with the cane, bend it a few times in front of the lad and then say "Actually, no. Come back on Friday at 5pm".

The same scumbag nonced my colleague's younger brother. He didn't tell anyone until 15 years later. He told my colleague and the pair of them went down to confront the pervert but he had died some years earlier.


----------



## Santino (Mar 27, 2015)

I went to Hogwarts and we had incorporeal punishment.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 27, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Did anyone have the traffic light thing outside the headmaster's office, that made the wait for one's punishment all the more horrible and tense?



yes, there was one of these outside my headteachers office at secondary school.  he just had red and green though, IIRC.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 27, 2015)

Santino said:


> I went to Hogwarts and we had incorporeal punishment.



oooof


----------



## xenon (Mar 27, 2015)

wiskey said:


> Nope. We did have one teacher who was a good shot with a chalk board duster ... mainly just above your head.



What, so they missed?

Our science / woodwork teacher used to do that. (But not miss.) He was a good teacher though.

We never ad the cane or any such perverse practises.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 27, 2015)

My junior schools both used the ruler across the palm. My secondary school used the cane, and didn't spare the rod. With some teachers you could pretty much be caned if they thought you were looking at them wrong, whereas with others, they'd only do it as a last-ditch measure.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 27, 2015)

xenon said:


> What, so they missed?



*just* missed


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 27, 2015)

one day we decided that getting board dusters lobbed at us was just a bit too much (his party trick was to bounce them off the desk in front of you), so we hid them on top of the lights, teacher concerned wanted one to clean down the board so we played hot&cold, when he eventually looked up at the lights, he then started laughing. which was a surprise ...... we were worried that he might get rather cross with us. (it was last day of term, btw)


----------



## Duncan2 (Mar 28, 2015)

Caning was very much in vogue when I started secondary school but fortunately for me I was in the "grammar" stream and the cane was very much reserved for those boys unfortunate enough to have failed their twelve plus exam.On the Rugby pitches however everyone was fair game and I vividly remember being dragged about by the hair by the Rugby Coach (dabbled in Geography also) just because I had sent the ball down the three-quarter line when the exercise didn't require this.I was reduced to tears.There must already have been some concerns about gratuitous violence because the Spymaster style kicking was done vicariously as in 'you boy bend over' and then 'you boy kick him up the arse' which usually acheived the desired result.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 29, 2015)

My other half is 41 and was privately schooled; I think in his prep it may not have been commonplace, but apparently there was a teacher who seemed to get a bit of a kick from spanking boys  I don't think there was any in his secondary.

I once dated a guy about ten years older than me who confessed that corporal punishment at his private school in the North had left him with a bit of a kink for pain.

ETA: I just remembered there was one teacher at my primary school, who was a right cow, who did slap kids on the hand/back of the legs with a ruler sometimes. I later heard she got thrown out of the school because of it.


----------



## monsterbunny (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm 60 and it was the norm throughout primary, junior and secondary schools.  We became accustomed to it.  Someone else upthread mentioned the Catholic custom of kneeling on pencils.  We had this nun, Sister Zita who would make us kneel and hold the felt blackboard duster agains the wall with our foreheads while we took six across the arse.  Any flinching that resulted in the board duster getting dropped would elicit an uncontrolled beating.   

Far worse was the care home's practice of tying us to those huge old cast iron radiators with a bit of clothes line and turning the heating up until we danced with the pain, bawling our heads off.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 29, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm 41 and we had the cane and knuckle rapping.
> What about you?


Of course. I'm 50. The punishment in my primary and secondary schools was "the belt".


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Mar 29, 2015)

I remember teachers using rulers on hands in this country in the 1960s (never on me though, I was a good boy) and we had one teacher who used to grab your sideburns with his finger and thumb and twist it. That was very painful.

However it was far worse in South Africa where I spent a couple of years in the early 70s, we were frequently beaten on the bum by sadistic teachers who used anything they could get their hands on from wooden blackboard compasses to a length of hosepipe. You'd even get beaten for coming last in a test. We had a PE teacher who'd beat us for being the slowest to do ten press ups or sit ups etc. He once lined up around five boys and whacked them all at the same time with a length of garden hose for looking into his Porsche which he always parked by the pool instead of getting changed for swimming.

Whole class beatings were also common, you just lined up and bent over in turn as you passed the teacher.

If you got into an argument in class they made you go to the gym after school and fight it out with boxing gloves. You soon learnt that the bigger kids were always right!


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 29, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm 41 and we had the cane and knuckle rapping.
> What about you?



I'm 42 and it was abolished before I'd have been hit 

Edit: Nope, maybe that was just in my LEA or it was school policy


----------



## Ms T (Mar 29, 2015)

Athos said:


> Yes, at the first two schools I went to.  I vividly remember being slippered at age six.



There was corporal punishment at my primary school too.  I have a strong memory of being sent to the headmaster for a very minor misdemeanour (talking at the wrong time during school lunch - I always went home for lunch and didn't even realise there were rules ) and being terrified he was going to hit me with a slipper.  This makes me really angry looking back.  This same headmaster eventually resigned because corporal punishment was banned in Sheffield by the council - there'd actually been a referendum and most parents had voted to keep it.  We also had a teacher who would hit people with rulers and throw board rubbers at them.  Funnily enough, he commanded zero respect from pupils who consistently misbehave during his lessons.


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm 38. Not in either of my schools. Got it at home tho +++ My Dads belt. I still remember exactly how that belt looked, it's pattern (it had a pattern pressed in to the leather) and the buckle. If we were pissing about and he wanted to threaten us he'd make to take it off and we stfu


----------



## moose (Mar 30, 2015)

The slipper in junior school, and then in secondary school, random cruel stuff which wasn't quite corporal punishment as such, but may as well have been. If you were caught with our hair loose on 2 occasions, they'd roughly cut it off. If you forgot your needle to sewing lessons, you had to crawl round the room on your knees for 40 minutes. If you were caught smoking, they'd make you chain smoke till you were sick. I'm 50.


----------



## Chick Webb (Mar 30, 2015)

Not officially (it surely was illegal at the time) but there was. The nuns would whack us with a hand or weapons (usually a wooden spoon). In hindsight I think my parents would have been shocked if they had known that went on, but of course I never told them because I thought they'd be more interested in whatever misbehaviour I had been up to. The use of the spoon wasn't unknown in my house either, so it's not surprising that I didn't feel I could complain about being whacked at school to my parents! I'm 35 and went to school in Ireland.


----------



## jusali (Mar 30, 2015)

43, School and home ......... wasn't too impressed wiv childhood me


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 30, 2015)

I got the ruler when I was in infants but it was being phased out as I was going through school. Officially anyway. I can still rember a PE teacher who had a penchant for throwing a big set of keys at anyone who displeased him and a complete cow in the juniors who enjoyed lifting people out of their seats by their hair: sensitive side burner hair being a favourite spot.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2015)

we had a leather strap (Kinky Christian Brothers ) but teachers sometimes used their hand (one particular kinky Christian Brother) or bits of wood , I was hit with the broken off bit of a desk lid once 

it was on the hand mostly - although the kinky christian brother liked to smack us on our arse 

one teacher's method of dealing with smokers was to stub out the fag on their hand


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2015)

Nancy_Winks said:


> I'm 38. Not in either of my schools. Got it at home tho +++ My Dads belt. I still remember exactly how that belt looked, it's pattern (it had a pattern pressed in to the leather) and the buckle. If we were pissing about and he wanted to threaten us he'd make to take it off and we stfu


 my dad did that, I would 'cheek' him, and he'd go for the belt, I'd run out the door and stay away for a few hours - usually happened on a Saturday afternoon, after he'd been to the pub  when I came back a few hours later he was usually asleep


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 30, 2015)

There is a 'loop hole' in Queensland that allows for 'paddling' in Christians Schools, i have tried bringing it to public attention before but with no luck. What makes it creepier (imo) is that they pray and tell your the child that they love them before and after the paddling occurs


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 30, 2015)

monsterbunny said:


> Far worse was the care home's practice of tying us to those huge old cast iron radiators with a bit of clothes line and turning the heating up until we danced with the pain, bawling our heads off.



fucking hell.  that makes me so angry.  how fucking dare people treat kids like that.  sorry that shit happened to you.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 30, 2015)

Looking back, I believe the headmaster at my primary school should not have been allowed to work with children.
He would take your hand in his hand and then vigorously slap the back of your hand many many times during which he would go bright red and his hair would go slightly wild.
It was a very strange sight. I think the man was genuinely unhinged.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 30, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> enjoyed lifting people out of their seats by their hair: sensitive side burner hair being a favourite spot.



our PE teacher used to do that to kids when i was in secondary school.  

sir, i'd say, i can't do sports today because i've got cancer / AIDS / been struck by lightning / some other shitty excuse

ahrairah, he'd say, you're a scumbag.  

then he'd lift me up by my sideburns until i agreed that i was, indeed, a scumbag.  

then everyone else would go and do games and i'd go for a cigarette and read the papers in the library.

----

funnily enough he's one of the few teachers i remember fondly.   it seemed like a reasonable exchange to me.  i hated games, he allowed me to skive games requiring only a brief theatrical bit of humiliation that might have been a warning to other kids, we didn't grass each other up to the authorities.

my mum was horrified though, when she found out, as i would be now if i discovered that my own children were being treated like that.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 30, 2015)

One guy used 6 rulers on us, another time pulled down a guys pants and hit him with a wooden pointer, another time pulled clumps of hair from one boy's head. At the same school, a couple of teachers would use leather straps on us, or wooden dusters. Best days of your life my arse.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 30, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Best days of your life my arse.



I agree with Calvin


----------



## oryx (Mar 30, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> fucking hell.  that makes me so angry.  how fucking dare people treat kids like that.  sorry that shit happened to you.



 Yeah, there's some truly awful sadism on this thread - count myself lucky that being a child in the era of corporal punishment I only got the odd slap/clip round the earhole.......it's perverse that I should count myself lucky.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 30, 2015)

i got dragged from my seat, pinned to the wall and punched hard in the stomach for the crime of being hilarious.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 30, 2015)

At secondary school the PE teacher was a ex All Black (a full back not one of the famous ones) who caned people including me for turning up for PE without their kit.Now all these people had problems,overweight,bullied or in my case a disfiguring skin disease.The sadistic bastard took great joy in caning us all and by fuck did it hurt.


----------



## ringo (Mar 31, 2015)

oryx said:


> Yeah, there's some truly awful sadism on this thread - count myself lucky that being a child in the era of corporal punishment I only got the odd slap/clip round the earhole.......it's perverse that I should count myself lucky.



It was considered completely normal, and much more lenient than even our parents' generation. My parents were properly beaten with belts/buckles at home, and physical violence was also a daily occurrence at school. Until quite recently it was considered virtuous and necessary to use violence to enforce discipline on kids - "Spare the rod , spoil the child".

Also worth remembering that there were no stringent checks on backgrounds like they have today.


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 31, 2015)

I was at primary school in Cornwall in the 80's and there was never any corporal punishment by the teachers, the only time I remember anything like that was when an inspector (would it have been an Ofsted inspector in those days?) grabbed one of the boys by the hair and dragged him out the classroom when he was messing around. And one of the teaching assistants put a plaster over one of the other boys' mouths when he was being too noisy once. 

The ultimate punishment was to be sent to stand under the clock outside the headmasters office. And that was it, you just stood under the clock


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 31, 2015)

discokermit said:


> i got dragged from my seat, pinned to the wall and punched hard in the stomach for the crime of being hilarious.



Me too (well pinned up against a wall not punched in the gut) although the tipping point was me telling someone to fuck off without realising the rat-like science teacher was standing right behind me.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm too young for the days of proper corporal punishment but there were a couple of teachers at our school who would hit the kids anyway.

One of them, a diminutive French teacher, took our science class as a supply teacher one day. He was clearly in a particularly foul mood that day and decided to walk round the class inspecting uniforms. It was a bog-standard comprehensive, nobody ever gave a damn about our uniforms the rest of the time. 

'You there!' he says to me, 'why are you wearing a t-shirt under your school shirt?'
'Because it's cold sir,' I replied in my least sarcastic voice. This fairly obvious statement sent the little twat into fits of rage. He had me get out my school diary and turn to the page on uniform rules.
'Show me where it says that you are allowed to wear a t-shirt under your shirt,' he demanded. 
'It doesn't say I'm allowed to wear underpants either sir, but here we are.' 
I barely got to the full stop of this sentence before the cunt smacked me in the back of the head with a textbook, hard enough to make me bash my head on the bunsen burner gas tap thingy in front of me. 

Just like it always is with violence from authority figures, it was the cowardice of it that really hurt. I was only about thirteen, but already bigger than this fucker. I could've stood up and put his teeth down his throat for him, but he knew I wouldn't because I didn't want to be thrown out of school for doing so, even if it would have been an entirely fair and correct response. There was no sense reporting him to the head or whoever, this teacher has long been known for hitting children and he'd never got any in trouble for it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 31, 2015)

discokermit said:


> i got dragged from my seat, pinned to the wall and punched hard in the stomach for the crime of being hilarious.



That's just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Interloper (Mar 31, 2015)

No but I had about 10 piano lessons at school where the teacher would hIt your knuckles with a Parker pen if you made a mistake.

That was probably about 97/98'


----------



## Numbers (Mar 31, 2015)

There were 2 forms in the christian brothers school I went to, the 'white lady' which was a white fibreglass rod and the 'leather' which was a big thick leather strap a bit like a piece of belt - you had to hold out your hand and get whacked with whichever.  The white lady was on your finger tips and the leather on your whole hand.

I had both a few times, the white lady was the worst of the 2 of them.

In primary school you'd hear about them so I know they had been around for years but when I went up to secondary school it stopped in the 2nd year I was there, partly because a few people were expelled for boxing teachers who tried to give it to them so it raised questions about it.


----------



## oryx (Mar 31, 2015)

One of the worst things about this whole thing is how the issue was so often very minor, or non-existent.


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 31, 2015)

Local State Primary School in Sussex 1963 - I remember being badly hit by head teacher  ( had to bend over held one hand on neck and other hitting your backside with max force).  This was for being late (when it wasn't actually my fault)..... the injustice still bothers me.
Second time was perhaps a year later when reciting times table by rote... I was bored and looking out the window (knew my tables by then). Teacher Mr B__N  suddenly looked at me and said 4 x 8 ?   Cos I wasn't listening I didn't reply and was hit very hard with a 12 inch boxwood ruler.	For some reason or other for decades later I flinched at the thought of  4 x 8.	 Ridiculous method of punishment.  Others had far worse.


----------



## diond (Apr 4, 2015)

That's awful ChrisD, but I suspect, not an unusual experience. Circa late 70s, I recall being told that I had to wait pre-dinner time so I could have the ruler (knuckle and palm side, six times each) and also remember having to stand and listen whilst my mates had their arses caned knowing full well that I had to go into the headmaster's office for my dose - all for laughing in assembly at a joke. I also had my ear pulled, to the point of detachment, because I happened to talk whilst in line. School. The best time of my life.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 4, 2015)

Yeah; everything from the strap to hairpulling to fisticuffs.


----------



## Lacylisa (Sep 28, 2018)

I got the cane at school and I must admit I did deserve it at the time. However, I do not agree with corporal punishment and Its abolition in U.K. schools was a wise move. At the school I attended the cane was used sensibly but, there were many establishments where it was misused and this along with E.U. regulations led to its eventual abandonment.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 28, 2018)

Lacylisa said:


> I got the cane at school and I must admit I did deserve it at the time. However, I do not agree with corporal punishment and Its abolition in U.K. schools was a wise move. At the school I attended the cane was used sensibly but, there were many establishments where it was misused and this along with E.U. regulations led to its eventual abandonment.


Hmmmm


----------



## 8ball (Sep 28, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Hmmmm



Indeed. The European Court Of Human Rights is not an EU institution.


----------



## catinthehat (Sep 28, 2018)

Cane, ruler, wooden blackboard cleaner (broken nose for one girl and teacher never questioned) and one especially sadistic teacher who hated playground duty and reduced his boredom by a range of cruel and unusual punishments randomly visited. His speciality was “upsy Downsey” where he would grab a handful of your hair und lift you up with it then pull you down to the ground with it. Never questioned by anyone. The norm as far as I knew was that adults could hit any kids they wanted too with the smallest or no reason. Yay the sixties!


----------



## catinthehat (Sep 28, 2018)

I also recall a girl loosing her watch in PE and the PE teacher calling out for all the kids who lived in council houses to line up to be searched. The girl found it so there was no theft but no apology and no parent that heard about it complained.  Teachers were gods to a lot of parents then - by the time I became a teacher we were all leftist noncing scum.   (My bad)


----------



## Lacylisa (Sep 29, 2018)

I think the two posts by catinthehat sum up completely why teachers lost the right to use corporal punishment in schools. The sadistic bullies who tended to rule in our educational establishments became their own worst enemies. They were in effect out of control and if teachers now find their status diminished they only have themselves to blame for failing to bring the bullies in their ranks in line when they had the chance to do so. They had a duty of care to children that they lacked the courage to impliment.


----------



## Grump (Sep 29, 2018)

In my secondary school in the early 70s pupils who misbehaved in  class where the teacher did not use corporal punishment themselves would send children to the RE teacher, Mr McGregor, who would beat them with great relish. I was beaten a couple of times despite being generally well behaved. Mr McGregor was also the chaplain of the Boy's Brigade unit I belonged to. I think he was lucky to be operating in less enlightened times.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 29, 2018)

Lacylisa said:


> I think the two posts by catinthehat sum up completely why teachers lost the right to use corporal punishment in schools. The sadistic bullies who tended to rule in our educational establishments became their own worst enemies. They were in effect out of control and if teachers now find their status diminished they only have themselves to blame for failing to bring the bullies in their ranks in line when they had the chance to do so. They had a duty of care to children that they lacked the courage to impliment.



Society brutalized kids back then. Not just teachers doing it. 

Now it's the other way round. Teenagers brutalising their communities...and subsequently teachers getting beaten up by their pupils.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 29, 2018)

Interesting to see this thread pop up; I missed it first time around.

I'm old enough that all the schools I went to subscribed to corporal punishment. However, as a child, I was always much too well behaved for it ever to have worried me. That was until we emigrated to South Africa; school there was Very Different.

In South Africa I was a foreigner - an immigrant - and some teachers disliked foreigners and dished out punishment accordingly. Not all teachers were like that; some were great. But you knew which teachers hated immigrants and that made you dread their lessons in advance.

I still vividly remember the first time a particular teacher called me out in front of class for punishment. He was a woodwork teacher and he'd crafted a piece of wood into his preferred beating tool. He hit my outstretched palms in front of the class and I learned just how fucking painful being hit on the hand was. I didn't cry - I knew that was the very worst thing I could have done.

I did cry later at home when there was no-one around - I had to.

During the next few years I, and other immigrant children, was beaten a few times. Different teachers. Hit in different places.

After a few years we moved back to the UK and I was never punished again at school because, frankly, I was an ideal pupil.

I like to think I'm not a vindictive person. But I would still like to beat the crap out of the (big, strong, male) teachers that hit me with sticks when I was a child.


----------



## Winot (Sep 29, 2018)

(((a_chap)))


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 29, 2018)

I spent 14 months of my childhood in a psychiatric institution (based on an illegal detention and a misdiagnosis of schizophrenia). 

There was a school attached in the unit. There was also physical and chemical punishment for ill-discipline. This was in 1999/2000.


----------



## clicker (Sep 29, 2018)

Catholic primary school and the headmaster, a seemingly placid family man, would cane at least one boy a week in front of us all during the deadly quiet Friday assembly. His daughter died in a quite horrific car accident and he fell in on himself and barely communicated. The caning was handed onto a savage music teacher, who actually took a run up to the chosen boy, brandishing  the cane and looking ridiculous. It hurt, the boys would cry or not but all wanted to.
 Secondary school was run by stark raving mad nuns who would launch blackboard rubbers at us and menacingly glide around the classroom, only stopping to slap us on the knuckles with a wooden ruler. That stopped in the second year, the year they could choose to ditch the veil. It wasn't so much a sign of their evolution, more that tides were turning and tales of Catholic abuse rife. They no longer had the power and our parents would have challenged them now, if the pupil hadn't decked one first.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 29, 2018)

discokermit said:


> i got dragged from my seat, pinned to the wall and punched hard in the stomach for the crime of being hilarious.


I received the same treatment from a history teacher for daring to question his teachings of Irish history.
Our music teacher was partial to throwing the board duster at your head if he thought you weren't paying attention.
And in junior school, one teacher (teaching 6 - 7 year old children) used to sit kids on his knee and give them a 'Chinese burn' until they cried. He also used to insist on watching kids in the shower after PE, to make sure they showered properly. My younger brother and his best mate were expelled from the school for attacking him after he hit them for refusing to shower with him watching, and I found out just recently that he's currently doing time for being a paedo, after some of his victims got together at a school reunion and decided to report him after sharing their stories.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 30, 2018)

Cane, strap, sand shoe if it was a PE master delivering it. Headmaster also used to video himself caning pupils. Students were violent, too, with the odd stabbing and beatings (no-one died while I was there from it, but suicides were not uncommon.)


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 30, 2018)

Corporal punishment was not allowed after 1979 in Irish schools

I don't ever recall any child getting a slap or any physical punishment. But my parents talk about what happened to them when they were in school. Both went to schools run by religious orders. Both had the misfortune to meet at least one teacher each who brutalized kids. Both also say that there were other teachers who did not use corporal punishment. My dad left the school he was in when he was aged 11. Never went back there. Never told his parents. He left it and walked to the nearest technical college and asked for a place there. He got a place and just went to school there instead. His parents never knew until a Christian brother appeared one day at the front door...and asked why he wasn't in school. After the christian brother left my dad's mum found out then why he had left and felt he had done the right thing so he kept going to the tech college. .
Mum used to be 5 mins late getting to school....because the bus was a bit slow. 10 raps of a cane. One day someone in the class said something and mum got the blame. She denied saying it. And the nun kept insisting it was her. The class were all put out in a shed til she admitted what she supposedly had said. She didnt admit it cos she had not said it. The class were left there in the open sided shed / leanto for ages...weeks..in the middle of winter. Mum got very unwell  with pneumonia. She eventually told her mother what was going on. Her mum took her out of that school and got her into another one. She was ill for quite a while before she was diagnosed with TB.

I think there are sadists in many walks of life but education in the past certainly attracted it's fair share of nasty cunts...and people were brutal to children in the past...

Lacylisa	 ....who bumped this thread seems to think that modern teachers are responsible for the actions of other teachers 40..30 years ago.

As for status? Nobody teaching nowadays is doing the job for status.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 30, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> ...
> 
> I think there are sadists in many walks of life but education in the past certainly attracted it's fair share of nasty cunts...and people were brutal to children in the past...
> 
> ...



Modern teachers are now reaping the rewards of more brutal times. The parents and grandparents of today's students are often the ones who were brutalised. This loathing of teachers is being passed down. IMO.

There's a different cruelty and bullying culture now. This is being shown in the way uniform/haircut rules are being enforced. There's a lot of examples in various threads here.

Today's teachers are reaping what was sown.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 30, 2018)

dessiato said:


> Modern teachers are now reaping the rewards of more brutal times. The parents and grandparents of today's students are often the ones who were brutalised. This loathing of teachers is being passed down. IMO.
> 
> There's a different cruelty and bullying culture now. This is being shown in the way uniform/haircut rules are being enforced. There's a lot of examples in various threads here.
> 
> Today's teachers are reaping what was sown.



Most of society is reaping what was sown in the past.. yet we dont take things out on others whose ancestors fucked things up. Do we?
..I don't blame the modern English person for the fact that 1.5 million Irish died of starvation. I'm sure you don't hate the modern Germans...do you? 

Kids don't see school as the same as their grandparents or parents time. 

However...The gurriers that beat up teachers are not doing it because their grandad got slapped or beaten by a teacher. They're doing it because they are violent teenagers with many issues and problems that are not the result of a teacher slapping their parents at school.


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 1, 2018)

Where I was the deputy head and headmaster used the cane, but any teacher could apply the slipper (actually a trainer) in the classroom.

I saw this a couple of times. Also one teacher liked to throw the blackboard rubber, a wooden one, at anyone caught looking out of the window day-dreaming.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 1, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


> I saw this a couple of times. Also one teacher liked to throw the blackboard rubber, a wooden one, at anyone caught looking out of the window day-dreaming.



This, or a version of it, survives in some of the more demented free schools/academies where teachers are obsessed with 'tracking', ie. every pupil watching everything the teacher does all the time. Lessons are stopped and daydreamers or window-starers singled out until 'tracking' is resumed. I'm pretty sure I would have had a complete mental breakdown if subjected to a regime like that, in those endless days of tedious crap being repeated a dozen times daydreaming was the only thing that kept my brain functioning at all.

If you can't hold the attention of (most of) a class without threat of violence or punishment, maybe a) what you're teaching is shit or b) you're a shit teacher. But then we seem to be increasingly returning to a mindset where authority is more important than actual education.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 1, 2018)

Paedos, bullies, nazis, racists and general fucking bastards. 70s Ireland. 

Also. Female students groped, and slapped. Teachers looked on. There's a fucking book about that particular school that needs to be written


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 1, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Paedos, bullies, nazis, racists and general fucking bastards. 70s Ireland.
> 
> Also. Female students groped, and slapped. Teachers looked on. There's a fucking book about that particular school that needs to be written


Wasn't that pretty much every school in Ireland in the 70s?


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 1, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Wasn't that pretty much every school in Ireland in the 70s?



Possibly. Definitely an experience that doesn't fade, even after all this time!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 1, 2018)

Not every school in Ireland was like that.


----------



## spellbinder (Nov 9, 2018)

I have a touch of arthritis in my left knuckles due to a wooden ruler being zealously rapped across the back of my hand.
All for my own good apparently. 
If I ever come across that teacher again I will take his fucking eye out with my enlarged knuckled finger.
Bastard


----------



## girasol (Nov 9, 2018)

I'm 47 and absolutely not, no corporal punishment on any school I've been to!  Our teachers were mostly very kind (different country though).  I don't think I was ever smacked as a child (except for fights with other kids), if I was, I don't remember, my mother was completely against it.

oh, hang on, I was slapped in the face twice, once by the mother of some girl I had a fight with - I was 10 years old  (bitch) and the other one by some guy when he caught me shoplifting (I was 8 years old)

* I probably posted here already, just realised how old this thread is!


----------



## girasol (Nov 9, 2018)

girasol said:


> I'm 43, and absolutely not. No corporal punishment of any kind, home or school. Raised in Brazil. Some of my friends did get hit at home, but not often and only a minority.



Yep, FOUR YEARS ago


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 9, 2018)

Yes there was at my school, a comprehensive in the 70s. Called "the cut" it was administered by the head or dep. head ( Scratch and Spider were their names). A swipe of a cane across the open palm of the hand.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 9, 2018)

Yes.  I was beaten as an eleven year old right through to my teens at school.	I have never forgiven my father for sending me to that school and never will. 
My brother also went through the English private school system but has no problem with it. Horses for courses I guess.


----------



## lysander (Oct 10, 2019)

Yes, 1970s grammar school, never had the cane but got the slipper/plimsoll across the arse a few times


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 10, 2019)

I remember going to school in Nottingham and Mansfield in late 60s/early 70s.  And yes, they were beating us...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 10, 2019)

I didn't my remember ever hearing of anyone getting corporal punishment. Most of the staff were used to fairly well off kids (and some had been there long enough to have taught when it was a grammar school a decade before I attended), so when another local school on a notorious estate closed and a load of wholly more lively kids arrived it was a bit of a shock to some. I'd be very surprised if the cane wouldn't have ended up stuck up the head's arse. I saw a couple of actual fights between pupils and staff and one teacher was thrown into the school pond by a giant lunk who it was claimed had difficulty remembering his own surname.

I was never naughty enough to do anything bad enough to warrant corporal punishment, I just pissed about all the time and got detentions which I never went to, given the punishment for missing detention was... detention. The one thing I did that was severe was a straight-to-police-involvement job.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 18, 2019)

At primary school (1973-80) it depended on the teacher. The decent ones would rap you on the hand with a ruler while others were scarily violent. I remember one teacher - Mr McClean -telling a lad to take his glasses off before punching him twice in the face. Mr Boyd the headmaster was the worst - he had about 5 wooden rulers held together with rubber bands and would beat you on the knuckles until they bled. If you were sent to his office it was even worse - he would wet his hand before slapping you so it would leave a bigger bruise on your leg and then kick and slap you all the way back to your classroom. A proper sadist and no mistake who left the school under a bit of a cloud.  He would be about 80 now but I bet he still lives in fear of meeting some of his ex pupils. The awful thing was, this behaviour was pretty much endorsed by the school and by my (and other kids’) parents. By the time I got to secondary school they could still use corporal punishment but it was only for the most serious cases. One of my teachers (Mr McMaster) was sacked for beating up a pupil who forgot his sports kit. All of this was hushed up but, if it happened today, they’d probably be facing serious charges. I really hated school.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 18, 2019)

I left in 1983. Cane and plisole from age 8 through to 15. Had to leave school at 15 and a bit cos would not accept the cane..I was six foot six by then. If I saw a teacher now who beat me in the past I would dish it up.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 18, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I received the same treatment from a history teacher for daring to question his teachings of Irish history.
> Our music teacher was partial to throwing the board duster at your head if he thought you weren't paying attention.
> And in junior school, one teacher (teaching 6 - 7 year old children) used to sit kids on his knee and give them a 'Chinese burn' until they cried. He also used to insist on watching kids in the shower after PE, to make sure they showered properly. My younger brother and his best mate were expelled from the school for attacking him after he hit them for refusing to shower with him watching, and I found out just recently that he's currently doing time for being a paedo, after some of his victims got together at a school reunion and decided to report him after sharing their stories.



we had a teacher who always made sure everyone had a really good shower - total nonce.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 18, 2019)

S☼I said:


> The one thing I did that was severe was a straight-to-police-involvement job.


Well come on then, spill the beans!


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 18, 2019)

TopCat said:


> I left in 1983. Cane and plisole from age 8 through to 15. Had to leave school at 15 and a bit cos would not accept the cane..I was six foot six by then. If I saw a teacher now who beat me in the past I would dish it up.


I'm surpised you don't hear much more about some of these sadistic fuckers getting served up by ex-pupils.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 18, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Well come on then, spill the beans!


I'm not proud of it. Butcher's filleting knife in bag. Brandished it at group of kids who'd been bullying me. Thankfully they ran away. Never intended to do anything with it, but it could have gone very wrong.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 18, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I'm not proud of it. Butcher's filleting knife in bag. Brandished it at group of kids who'd been bullying me. Thankfully they ran away. Never intended to do anything with it, but it could have gone very wrong.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 18, 2019)

All these years later and it still makes me angry. I don't crave vengeance (like some kind of killing spree in the US) but I do wish I'd done or said something at the time. But what can a 8-11 year old do?


----------

